# Chamber sealer Help/Tips needed



## rpeters48 (Jun 6, 2015)

I recently purchased a vacmaster vp 215 and love it so far but have some questions on sealing softer/wet foods.

1) I have made smoothies and thought I would freeze and while it worked great I found as it sealed the smoothies would foam up/expanding and start exiting bag before sealed.

2) Made some sausage today and went to seal those and the also swelled up and popped out of the natural casing. tried stopping it as soon as it got to the green section on the seal and it didn't explode as bad but also didn't fully seal.

any ideas how to seal either of these while fresh? I'm in the process of freezing the sausage before I package it but assume there is a better way I'm not aware of.

Thanks in advance for any help


----------



## genek (Jun 6, 2015)

Hi Rpeters, I think the problem with the smoothie is the air that is entrapped in the mixture. Have you tried freezing the smoothie first and then vacuum packing?

As for the sausage, I am assuming that you have stuffed it into casings. Have you 'pricked' them so that the air can get out? I have the VP 112 and have always smoked and poached my sausages before vacuum packing, and never had anything like you are describing.

I know that warm to hot liquids will boil at the lower pressure and inflate the bag while sealing, that is one reason I always do mine at colder temperature some things even frozen.

GeneK


----------



## ajbert (Jun 6, 2015)

Sounds pretty much like try to vac a marshmallow in a bag.  When you reduce the pressure on an item that is full of air it will expand.  Freezing before using the vac sealer is your best bet.


----------

